# tool storage



## MarcDuke (Dec 22, 2010)

what type of apparatus do you prefer.


I have gone from mobile rolling gang box lol to small bag, to large 24in klein bag to smaller husky bag to a bucket buddy. what do you prefer..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MarcDuke said:


> what type of apparatus do you prefer.
> 
> 
> I have gone from mobile rolling gang box lol to small bag, to large 24in klein bag to smaller husky bag to a bucket buddy. what do you prefer..


I've been using my tool belt and a tool box since I started and it works for me. My tool belt is narrowed down to the tools I use all the time, and I know it like the back of my hand.

Tool box has lesser-used tools and it comes out when I'm doing something weird.

My van has all the bigger tools and stuff tucked away nicely in all their own little spots.


----------



## TheIrishSparky (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anyone used a pelican case or Chicago style case


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Tools*

Veto Pro Pack XL

Stanley Roller cart (parts)

Metabo combo pack in roller back pack


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Tool storage for what type of scenario?????

I have three bags, a steel Craftsman three tier, two Stanley roll alongs and a five gallon bucket buddy and a tool pouch if I am in the depths and have to cover almost ANYTHING.

Storage for what? The truck, a service call, service upgrades, adding branch circuits, what.......?????


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Here...


----------



## njes (Sep 6, 2007)

Veto pro paks are really nice bags, I use the LC which is the smaller one cause they get heavy pretty fast.


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Tool Bags*

Does anyone have a Veto Pro Pac, www.vetopropac.com? I am thinking
about getting one, as several friends say they are the best. I need a higher quality bag than the ones from HD.

any ideas?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've used this bag for about 12 years now. It holds all my basic hand tools plus a meter. I have never had one break, tear, or rip. Best of all, it can be had for under $15 at any Army/Navy store.


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks...that one is too small for me, but I will look at it for basic stuff.


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

how do you like Veto Pro Pac XL?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Here...


I worked at a factory a good while back that had a lot of Heidelberg printing presses, and the factory tech's had their tools in those boxes, and one's that were similar from Hazet.


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

looks great for stationary usage, but I need to carry my tools around a lot


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TheIrishSparky said:


> Has anyone used a pelican case or Chicago style case


Yeah. I think their use is best reserved to protect very expensive items and tool sets, as well as flying on airplanes. I'd go bananas if I kept my every-day tools in a Pelican case.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Here...


Whats the price on that bad boy? Hazet makes some top stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ethaninmotion said:


> Whats the price on that bad boy? Hazet makes some top stuff.


If somebody told me they cost a grand, I'd have to believe it. I can't really find anything online, price-wise.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If somebody told me they cost a grand, I'd have to believe it. I can't really find anything online, price-wise.


Figured as much. Ill look around.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If somebody told me they cost a grand, I'd have to believe it. I can't really find anything online, price-wise.


 Here is a link.http://translate.google.com/transla...+160&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS404US404&prmd=ivns


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is a link.http://translate.google.com/transla...+160&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS404US404&prmd=ivns



looks like ~$730, not too bad:thumbsup:


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

The Veto bags look like $140-$200, which also doesnt seem to bad if they are really durable and I can see my tools with their vertical pockets. Two good options with Veto and the cart.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> what type of apparatus do you prefer.
> 
> 
> I have gone from mobile rolling gang box lol to small bag, to large 24in klein bag to smaller husky bag to a bucket buddy. what do you prefer..


What type of electrical work do you do?

I think that makes a big difference.


----------



## jbrooks4002 (Feb 3, 2011)

residential


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Here...


I think I just jizzed in my pants a little.


----------



## erosing (Dec 17, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I think I just jizzed in my pants a little.


I don't think, I know. 
--
Also, I've been using two Pelican 1600s (1 year) for my special tools and meters along with an ATA briefcase for the most used tools (2 years). Yes it drives me nuts at times but the security and cushioning they give my tools makes it worth lugging them around. That said, I got a Veto XL for Christmas and its awesome to have a bag dedicated to all the basic tools I want to carry, but it is heavier then all of my cases.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah that thing is badass. That would be perfect for garage work fixing my old veedub.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Yeah that thing is badass. That would be perfect for garage work fixing my old veedub.


I agree. It'd be great for a garage, if I had a garage.

I'm sure it's used mainly by German auto mechanics, but i could see it being used well by commercial and industrial guys.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I agree. It'd be great for a garage, if I had a garage.
> 
> I'm sure it's used mainly by German auto mechanics, but i could see it being used well by commercial and industrial guys.





> if I had a garage


.

You can always use the dining room..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> .
> 
> You can always use the dining room..:laughing::laughing:


What dining room?

I barely have a kitchen.
:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What dining room?
> 
> I barely have a kitchen.
> :thumbup:


I thought you made copious amounts of cash as a residential electrician? Why are you living in an apartment?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> I thought you made copious amounts of cash as a residential electrician? Why are you living in an apartment?


Because it's pretty awesome. I'd make the cliche igloo comment but it's all good jza...
:thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Because it's pretty awesome. I'd make the cliche igloo comment but it's all good jza...
> :thumbsup:


That's fine I have a garage lmao.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> That's fine I have a garage lmao.


Congratulations on your achievement. 
:laughing:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I've used this bag for about 12 years now. It holds all my basic hand tools plus a meter. I have never had one break, tear, or rip. Best of all, it can be had for under $15 at any Army/Navy store.


Those bags are great...Harbor freight for about 6 bucks...I use one in the car for winter brush and scraper, one in the Jeep for bungees and tarp...one for a quick range bag....great for just about everything.


----------

